# Erdogan’s guards clash with protesters outside Turkish ambassador’s D.C. residence



## Kraut783 (May 17, 2017)

Pretty brutal response by Turkish security

Erdogan’s guards clash with protesters outside Turkish ambassador’s D.C. residence


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2017)

Turkey can eat a dick. We'd have nothing to do with that toilet if it wasn't for its geographic location


----------



## racing_kitty (May 18, 2017)

Erdogan is typical of your everyday theocrat. He needs to go stand in a tin washtub full of petroleum while we play "Shaking Hands With Allah." Which wire's the ground, Recep ol' buddy ol' pal?


----------



## CQB (May 18, 2017)

From what the vid reveals, the early reaction goes a little bit more than protecting the principle.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2017)

They beat the shit out of those people.  Kicking when they were down, going back for more, knowing all the time they were most likely "untouchable" from a law enforcement standpoint.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 18, 2017)

The small scar on the ring finger knuckle is from where a Turkish individual attempted to stab me with a small screwdriver because his girlfriend talked to me in a club in Wurzburg, Germany.  Because SHE walked up and talked to me.

The larger scar to the left is his second stab, where the screwdriver was sticking out of my hand when my band of gentlemen were forcefully disagreeing with his group of miscreants.

Turks are bad at not starting shit.


----------



## Gunz (May 18, 2017)

Good luck with prosecution. Their probably back in Ankara already, smoking cigars and having a good laugh.


----------



## DA SWO (May 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Good luck with prosecution. Their probably back in Ankara already, smoking cigars and having a good laugh.


Just PNG them and they can't come back in.
Hard to smuggle shit when you can't get here to buy said shit.


----------



## Devildoc (May 18, 2017)

My wife and I have a friend whose brother is a missionary in Turkey, and has been for many years.  It was all good until he started inviting some Kurds to his 'services' (or whatever he calls it), then he was arrested for conspiracy to commit terrorism.  He is in prison, has been for months, no trial in sight.  They fuck with his head...they'll come in at random times and take his clothes and glasses, give them back days later, etc.  Erdogan and his people are thugs and if Turkey wasn't where Turkey is, we'd wash our hands of them.

Daughter of US pastor held in Turkey seeking Trump's help to secure release


----------



## RackMaster (May 18, 2017)

Fuck Turkey!


----------



## Gunz (May 18, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Fuck Turkey!



The only good turkey is the one with white meat & gravy.


----------



## RackMaster (May 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> The only good turkey is the one with white meat & gravy.



Don't be racist.   The dark meat is good as well, it makes a better sammich.


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Don't be racist.   The dark meat is good as well, it makes a better sammich.



No. White meat for the sammich and leftovers, dark meat with gravy and dressing at meals.


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> No. White meat for the sammich and leftovers, dark meat with gravy and dressing at meals.



The white is to dry and need extra mayo for moisture.


----------



## AWP (May 19, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> The white is to dry and need extra mayo for moisture.



So? Mayo makes all sandwiches better. You're Canadian, I don't know why I've even discussing food with you.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2017)

I'm not entirely sure where we're at with this metaphor now.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> The white is to dry and need extra mayo for moisture.



Oh, so wrong, Moose King from the Frozen North.  It's all about the bird and all about the cooking. White meat can be moist and succulent if cooked and stored properly. Turkey is a regal meat...unlike the half-putrified beaver jerky you folks gnaw on in your dogsleds after wrestling it away from those emaciated wolves.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> So? Mayo makes all sandwiches better. You're Canadian, I don't know why I've even discussing food with you.


Yeah I agree. You lot don't know any food that doesn't have corn syrup or doesn't come out of a high pressure cheese can thing so yeah.

I mean you guys have to import Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> So? Mayo makes all sandwiches better. You're Canadian, I don't know why I've even discussing food with you.



For reals...I mean, they call ham "Canadian bacon."  There's only one bacon, and it ain't Candian....


----------



## AWP (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah I agree. You lot don't know any food that doesn't have corn syrup or doesn't come out of a high pressure cheese can thing so yeah.
> 
> I mean you guys have to import Gordon Ramsay.



1. I'm from the South. We deep fry our food. All of it.
2. You're from New Zealand.

Checkmate.


----------



## Muppet (May 19, 2017)

I'm cracking up. Another thread gone to shit. Taking about dick head Turks to white meat v/s dark meat turkey and now I want a God damned white meat turkey sammich with mayo and thin sliced tomatoes.....:wall:

M.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 19, 2017)

Pump the brakes,

I'm going out on a limb comfortably saying that armed guards of the Turkish president - regardless of how Turkey is ran, do not want to just get out of the car and kick the shit out of some Americans on American soil. Something happened beyond what the story is saying.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2017)

I thought the same thing, but the video evidence I saw seems to indicate that's pretty much exactly what happened.  I'm sure there were some provocative words or signs (I don't speak Turkish) but I didn't see any of the protesters instigating anything physical.  And even if they did, that doesn't green light running across the street and kicking the shit out of people who are already down and not a threat to you.  Additionally, these security types have apparently done this kind of thing before.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> 1. I'm from the South. We deep fry our food. All of it.
> 2. You're from New Zealand.
> 
> Checkmate.



I'm failing to see how being from the greatest land on earth is a negative.

Double secret checkmate.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm failing to see how being from the greatest land on earth is a negative.
> 
> Double secret checkmate.



Everything is greater and better in TEXAS, and yes we perfected barbecue. Suck it...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm failing to see how being from the greatest land on earth is a negative.
> 
> Double secret checkmate.



Yeah you're right, not everyone can be from Middle Earth.  At least we don't have orcs.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I thought the same thing, but the video evidence I saw seems to indicate that's pretty much exactly what happened.  I'm sure there were some provocative words or signs (I don't speak Turkish) but I didn't see any of the protesters instigating anything physical.  And even if they did, that doesn't green light running across the street and kicking the shit out of people who are already down and not a threat to you.  Additionally, these security types have apparently done this kind of thing before.



Somehow I don't see Turkish security agent vetting as thorough as, say, an applicant for DoS DS Special Agent, with background checks up the wazoo, probationary periods, restrictive ROE etc etc. I imagine it more something like this:

"Let uz zee..." says the interrogator, holding his cigarette between his thumb and forefinger. "Your name iz Alpo Dluk...I zee here you claim to haf clonked 43 peeplezon ze head wiz a sandbag in ze past two years. Goot. You vill do. Sign here."


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm failing to see how being from the greatest land on earth is a negative.



Australia Light?  How....quaint....


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Everything is greater and better in TEXAS, and yes we perfected barbecue. Suck it...



That stuff you do to cows? 



North Carolina was barbecuing when Montezuma's babies were running around what is present-day Texas....


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah you're right, not everyone can be from Middle Earth.  At least we don't have orcs.



Steve Bannon disagrees.


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Somehow I don't see Turkish security agent vetting as thorough as, say, an applicant for DoS DS Special Agent, with background checks up the wazoo, probationary periods, restrictive ROE etc etc. I imagine it more something like this:
> 
> "Let uz zee..." says the interrogator, holding his cigarette between his thumb and forefinger. "Your name iz Alpo Dluk...I zee here you claim to haf clonked 43 peeplezon ze head wiz a sandbag in ze past two years. Goot. You vill do. Sign here."



You are probably closer to the truth than we suspect.  Bouncers-turned-bodyguards and all.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> That stuff you do to cows?
> 
> View attachment 18758
> 
> North Carolina was barbecuing when Montezuma's babies were running around what is present-day Texas....



I didn't say we invented it, I sad we perfected it. I've ate that crap y'all Carolinans call barbecue. It sucks.

Nevermind Texas being known throughout the globe for our perfected BBQ!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2017)

I dunno. When someone says Texas I think of Walker Texas Ranger, big hats and the Dallas Stars.


----------



## AWP (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Steve Bannon disagrees.



That's your rebuttal? Walk into the ocean until I'm tired.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I dunno. When someone says Texas I think of Walker Texas Ranger, big hats and the Dallas Stars.



Dude, really? Bring your silly sounding self over here to Texas, we're know for a few things. Our hospitality is second to none, we love to barbecue, drink beer, raise hell, chase beautiful women, and swing them around a dance floor until they start taking their clothes off.

BBQ's, Rodeos, dance halls and wide open spaces to do as you please. And if you act right, we might even let you shoot a machine gun.

ETA: Fucking Chuck Norris dude, everyone loves Chuck. Yes we wear hats, yes we wear boots, yes there are a few caddies with bull horns on the grille, and yes we still ride horses every now and again. Yes we are all armed to the teeth, yes we actually talk and sound like that. And yes, Texas culture is very unique and different.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> That's your rebuttal? Walk into the ocean until I'm tired.



Typical you'd ask for my buttal. Bloody contractors.


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I didn't say we invented it, I sad we perfected it. I've ate that crap y'all Carolinans call barbecue. It sucks.
> 
> Nevermind Texas being known throughout the globe for our perfected BBQ!



Hey, don't get me wrong.  Y'all have the best barbecue in Texas, I'll give you that.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Somehow I don't see Turkish security agent vetting as thorough as, say, an applicant for DoS DS Special Agent, with background checks up the wazoo, probationary periods, restrictive ROE etc etc. I imagine it more something like this:
> 
> "Let uz zee..." says the interrogator, holding his cigarette between his thumb and forefinger. "Your name iz Alpo Dluk...I zee here you claim to haf clonked 43 peeplezon ze head wiz a sandbag in ze past two years. Goot. You vill do. Sign here."



So from what I was told, presidential security is a unit within the Gendarmerie and they're not like the most presidential security units with a crazy amount of extra vetting and what not.  Also...Erdogan's detail gets into fisticuffs very often with protesters when on State visits.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Steve Bannon disagrees.


Didn't he die of a stingray barb to the heart?  And wasn't he Australian?  Wait, that's close enough.  Never mind.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Steve Bannon disagrees.



He flew a balloon around the earth or something. And designed ladies shoes. He's in the movie _Wolf of Wall Street. _


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong.  Y'all have the best barbecue in Texas, I'll give you that.....



LOL, best barbecue in Texas means the best barbecue in the world! Because everything is greater and better in Texas!!!

Hell, you know if this planet ever gets invaded by aliens. They're coming to Texas first, all aliens do...legal or not.

North Carolina BBQ :-/

Y'all still smoking meat with pine cones over yonder ways?


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ETA: Fucking Chuck Norris dude, everyone loves Chuck.


----------

